

Show HN: Cat, a C++14 functional library - awgn
http://cat.github.io

======
rawnlq
This is another c++ library which (I think?) is pretty similar:

[http://ldionne.com/hana/index.html](http://ldionne.com/hana/index.html)

[http://ldionne.com/hana/group__group-
concepts.html](http://ldionne.com/hana/group__group-concepts.html)

------
icefox
Hmm, as the docs don't exists yet some examples would be nice.

------
g1236627
zero cost abstractions?

~~~
rawnlq
Doesn't look like all the virtual functions he's using could be inlined, so
no?

